# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  How much 'Zombie' ammo to you have?

## Spanners

Just brought a heap of buckshot from (dare I say it) GC as it was CHEAP
So thats 525rds of buckshot in the stash for the Zombies, 500-1000x 9mm, ~2000x 223 and 20-50 of various cals I shoot also.

Are you a 2 packet man or a 2 pallet man?

Are you prepared???  :Meta Knight:  :scared:

----------


## Shootm

Which small country are you planning to take over?

----------


## Spanners

> Which small country are you planning to take over?


Pick one and we'll go on a trip  :Killzonesmiley: 


Oww.. I forgot ~3000 rds of 7.62x39

I just ordered 20k 9mm projectiles, 5k 45 also
Prob have 6k 30 cal on hand

I buy in bulk then dont buy for a while  :Psmiley:

----------


## Shootm

I've got a bit stacked up, but not in your league :Ka Boom:

----------


## savageshooter

> Pick one and we'll go on a trip 
> 
> 
> Oww.. I forgot ~3000 rds of 7.62x39
> 
> I just ordered 20k 9mm projectiles, 5k 45 also
> Prob have 6k 30 cal on hand
> 
> I buy in bulk then dont buy for a while




Let me know when the next .223 buy in goes though.

----------


## Spiker

I tend to buy by the case & try to keep over 1000 rounds in stock for eack calibre. Hard times means its getting harder to keep to minimum levels so less shooting..

----------


## gimp

I don't have that much ammo, fortunately zombies aren't a real thing so I'll be fine.


12g - A couple hundred mixed #4, #00Buck, slugs
.223 - About 500 loaded
.223AI - 200
6.5x47 - 100
.22lr - ~2500 

Fair collection of projectiles to load. I'm short on brass, mostly.

----------


## kaweka hunter

Are you using the real stuff from Hornady??



http://www.hornady.com/ammunition/zombiemax/

----------


## Spanners

> Are you using the real stuff from Hornady??
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hornady.com/ammunition/zombiemax/


Hell no!
I load all my ammo except the 7.62x39

----------


## Homer

G'Day Fella's

Um, Er, going on the above numbers, I think I should open a retail Ammo Store!
Not that I've been stocking up for "*The Big Zombie Attack*" or anything, it's just that I have quite a turn over in both rifle and pistol ammo!!! 

Doh!
Homer

----------


## Brennos

I have about 200 shotgun rounds (trap no4 and 28g)
150 7mm08, with another 150 rounds waiting to be loaded (case prepped today)
that's it for now. Thinking about another calibre/rifle now.  Something cheap.  Considered a Norinco JW105 in .223, might hunt for a second hand "decent" one first, that or I save for a 7mm rem mag for a LR project for next summer?

----------


## Beavis

Lol a zombie thread on a kiwi forum. Whilst I would like a shit load of ammo on hand, my ammo supply is a bit dismal atm. I got about a thousand odd rounds of .22lr ammo... my .223 and 7.62x39 ammo doesn't get a chance to build up as it usually gets burnt pretty quick running semi's. A box of .270 ammo can last me over a year. I barely ever shoot my shotty anymore so probably have a few hundred rounds of it sitting around in the garage. I think one of the first guns I'm gonna buy when I get my E cat is a Norinco AK, a pile of 30 round mags and maybe a case or two of surplus ammo, while it still exists - Not for shooting zombies... just cuz. I wouldn't deem myself to be a "prepper" far from it actually.

----------


## Tahr

11 243 and 19 6.5

I will have to make every shot count

----------


## Spanners

> 11 243 and 19 6.5
> 
> I will have to make every shot count


Nice.
I dare say that makes you a 'handloader' rather than a 'reloader' Tahr

My old man has dropped 35 animals with the last 34 shots.
had to make them count when he was shooting factory 260 ammo!

----------


## skeet72

60x .308cal with 165g HPBT game king #2140 sierra
20x .308cal soft nose federal (factory loads)
for the model 70 winchester

20x .303 soft nose (for the enfeild)

250x #7.5s and 8s (TRAP)home load lead shot 12g, winchester AA hulls 
browning A1 superposed
rottweil olyimpa skeet 72
bretta silver pidgon pump action

500x steel shot 3inch (12g)
30x wing master HD 
100x cast/home load 1oz slugs
15kg lead ingots, ready to cast to slugs
2x 870s l handed and r handed 

200x .22cal (TOZ17)

a few hundred unloaded AA hulls

----------


## Normie

Spanners. What's your address? I'm staying with you when the Zombies come.  :Wink:

----------


## Spanners

> Spanners. What's your address? I'm staying with you when the Zombies come.


Bring Speights...

----------


## madjon_

:Grin: 


> Bring Speights...


Christ that'l keep the zombies away

----------


## Philipo

> Christ that'l keep the zombies away


Blahahaha 

While I havn't got 1000's & 1000's of rounds like some, I tend to have my ammo all over the place, I hope the Zombies give us plenty of warning so i can get my shit sorted  :Brains...!:

----------


## Pointer

> 11 243 and 19 6.5
> 
> I will have to make every shot count


I'm with tahr, I just counted.

36 .243 rounds (leftover from the H&F three pack deals)
15 .223 rounds ( my .243 has taken over bush hunting duties)
a pack of .22 (for stock)
couple of boxes of shot shells, mainly in trap, a few in 4s and 5s

and an icecream container of odds n ends, from 22 hornet to 338 lapua. so if you ever turn up here for a hunt I'll have at least a few rounds for you if your stuck  :Psmiley:

----------


## Wirehunt

I'm burning through roughly a case of .223 and a case or so of 20 gauge each week, so there's a bit of stock to hand.    Down on 260 at the moment, maybe 20-30 rounds, but that should equate to the same in deer so that's good for now.  A few cases of 12 gauge laying about to, and a bit of .22, maybe 1-2000.

----------


## puku

holy heck, some of you guys are ammo hogs a!!!
Definitely don't have shite loads here;
1000ish .22 rounds.
150 270wsm loaded
60 223 loaded
50 270win loaded
1 case of trap ammo
2 cases of 3" steel shot
1.5 cases of lead shot

And about 400 odd .277 projectiles, but no cases

----------


## Normie

> Christ that'l keep the zombies away


Sweet more for us then Matt. It's a deal.

----------


## lostlegend

i've got approx

300 -  .308 win
150 -  338/25WSSM
2000 -   .22LR
200 -   .222
200 -  .243
200 - 12GA 00 buck 3 inch mag 
150 -  12GA 4 shot 3 inch mag 

enough components to make another 1000 rounds or so of various cals, that should keep me safe for a couple of days,

also got access to a couple hundred thousand .556 and 7.62 rounds as well if the shit hits the fan.

----------


## veitnamcam

You guys inspired me to stock up. So I bought a fed 525 pack of pee rifle for $40 :36 1 11:  Its probably shit but still got 400 odd power point and if its no good I can teach the missus to shoot with it. :Have A Nice Day: 

If the zombies do come Il use up some tracers on em not wasting my amax and barnes :On Fire:

----------


## puku

never used the federal 525 packs, but the powerpoint is bad enough......................

I bought some of the Winchester 555 ammo, atleast the whole box shoots similar

Anyway just make your shots count ull be right Veitmancam, either that or call KiwiGreg and borrow some rifles to throw at them!!haha

----------


## veitnamcam

> never used the federal 525 packs, but the powerpoint is bad enough......................
> 
> I bought some of the Winchester 555 ammo, atleast the whole box shoots similar
> 
> Anyway just make your shots count ull be right Veitmancam, either that or call KiwiGreg and borrow some rifles to throw at them!!haha


Power point (aus not us) is mint in my JW. inch to inch and a half 5 shot groups @ 100m

Kiwi Greg doesnt like to share his toys I offered to store some at my place and he declined :36 1 7:  :TT TT:

----------


## Brennos

So speaking of bulk ammo.  Any tips on the best of the cheap .223 ammo?  I boguht a semi yesterday and can see me using a lot of ammo.  Steel case is fine, prefer soft point, but if FMJ is more accurate I will buy both.  Hornady do a cheap one, and barnaul is the cheapest I have found so far.  I'd like to reload, but the gun dents cases on ejection, so I now need to get my file out and modify it a little.  I'm not sure if I can be bothered, considering how cheap some of the 223 ammo is...

----------


## Wirehunt

I haven't seen a 223 that will shoot that barnaul yet.

That Wolf was alright if you can still get it but a bloody hard bullet, works good on deer though.

The Hornady is the best around at the moment that I've found.

----------


## Spanners

A Nice wee song for the holiday break  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## LyonRuge

Don't get many zombies in these parts,
But I have about 700 22 LR CCI, Win and Fed bulk,
400 9mm
250 .38 Spec
50 with wadcutters
150 .357 Mag
 and enough to load another 800 9's

 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## LyonRuge

> So speaking of bulk ammo.  Any tips on the best of the cheap .223 ammo?  I boguht a semi yesterday and can see me using a lot of ammo.  Steel case is fine, prefer soft point, but if FMJ is more accurate I will buy both.  Hornady do a cheap one, and barnaul is the cheapest I have found so far.  I'd like to reload, but the gun dents cases on ejection, so I now need to get my file out and modify it a little.  I'm not sure if I can be bothered, considering how cheap some of the 223 ammo is...


Not sure about rifle ammo, only use .22 LR, but heres where i shop
All the 22 Calibers

----------


## Homer

G'Day Fella's,

Just finished Full Length Sizing (FLS) 900 odd Winchester .223Rem cases!
I swapped 1000 once fired Win .308 cases for 1000, supposedly once fired .223 and 600 odd used .40 S&W pods.

Anyway, after sorting and culling the shitty .223 pods, I ended up with about 900 good ones.
Next, I'll be getting the case trimmer into action. 
All of a sudden the Dillon electric case trimmer, sounds like a great idea!
It will keep off the streets and out of the Pub for a while!!!

Hope you all had a Great Christmas Day!!!

Doh!
Homer

----------


## Beavis

Hornady Training gets my vote as the best cheap ammo

----------


## Spanners

Need to get my ammo factory into production and make some $$ then  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Brennos

> Need to get my ammo factory into production and make some $$ then


Price me 1-200 .223 rounds  :Have A Nice Day:   50-55gr not too hot  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Been watchin the telly Spanners? Day of the dead was on the other night,Dawn of the dead last night.Thought of you when the gun store owner was popping heads from the roof!

----------


## Spanners

> Been watchin the telly Spanners? Day of the dead was on the other night,Dawn of the dead last night.Thought of you when the gun store owner was popping heads from the roof!


I havnt - been making big pile of jetski parts into a complete one.

Must get onto them.

Did some more of this today



Prob got enough that I can put the dustcover over it for now haha

----------


## veitnamcam

I wish I had time to shoot enough to warrent one of them! Good luck with the ski Iv had 3 and they are PITA to work on!

----------


## Normie

If I had an AR15 I'd want something like this for when the Zombies come. Maybe even two of them.

----------


## Spanners

Knock it out in an afternoon no probs  :Grin:

----------


## dogmatix

Hell, I only have around:
100x .223
10x .270
25x .308
300x 12g (mix of #0 buck and #3 [mostly] and #4)
1000x .22LR

Have sh*t loads of brass and projectiles, but haven't been bothered to load them over the holidays.

----------


## Normie

> Knock it out in an afternoon no probs


I bet you could with the mini factory you have. What do you reckon the rounds per minute/hour would be with your Dillon set up?

----------


## Spanners

> I bet you could with the mini factory you have. What do you reckon the rounds per minute/hour would be with your Dillon set up?


Does 20 per min or 1200 hr
I can get close to that by hand when loading 9mm if my arm can keep up  :Grin:

----------


## Normie

That's awesome.

----------


## dogmatix

> So speaking of bulk ammo.  Any tips on the best of the cheap .223 ammo?  I boguht a semi yesterday and can see me using a lot of ammo.  Steel case is fine, prefer soft point, but if FMJ is more accurate I will buy both.  Hornady do a cheap one, and barnaul is the cheapest I have found so far.  I'd like to reload, but the gun dents cases on ejection, so I now need to get my file out and modify it a little.  I'm not sure if I can be bothered, considering how cheap some of the 223 ammo is...


Brennos, if you want to reload for the Saiga, you need one of these.

Valmet Ejection Port Buffer, RTG Gun Parts

I got one from him for my Vepr, need to fax an order over or call, with you in 7-10 days.

----------


## Spanners

Did he actually ship it no probs?
I want some of his AK bits, but in his info he says no Intl Shipping

----------


## Brennos

> Brennos, if you want to reload for the Saiga, you need one of these.
> 
> Valmet Ejection Port Buffer, RTG Gun Parts
> 
> I got one from him for my Vepr, need to fax an order over or call, with you in 7-10 days.


Ive found a few how-to's, they seem to just file a tang inside the reciever, to slow down the "spin" the case has on ejection.  In saying that, getting one of those would be better.  I assume it attaches to the upper dust cover thing?

----------


## dogmatix

> Did he actually ship it no probs?
> I want some of his AK bits, but in his info he says no Intl Shipping


Yep, arrived no worries. I guess it woukd depend on what parts you were after. He did ensure that on the customs invoice it said 'rubber buffer'. No mention of firearms or the evil 'AK-47' especially. I found one other guy in the USA who had them, but he charges US$75, not the $45 that RTG has them for.
My only issue is having to fax my credit card number. I've since cancelled the card.

----------


## dogmatix

> Ive found a few how-to's, they seem to just file a tang inside the reciever, to slow down the "spin" the case has on ejection.  In saying that, getting one of those would be better.  I assume it attaches to the upper dust cover thing?


Yep, attaches to the outside of the dust cover with the clip.
See pic.

----------


## Brennos

> Yep, attaches to the outside of the dust cover with the clip.
> See pic.
> 
> Attachment 383


Nice.  Is it secure?  Also, are you Sako from the other place?

----------


## dogmatix

> Nice.  Is it secure?  Also, are you Sako from the other place?


It won't come off in a hurry.

I'm always *dogmatix* or *asterix*.  

 :Wink:

----------


## Brennos

> It won't come off in a hurry.
> 
> I'm always *dogmatix* or *asterix*.


ahh, same rifle (vepr and the one in the sig too) as him that's all.

----------


## Spiker

> Yep, attaches to the outside of the dust cover with the clip.
> See pic.
> 
> Attachment 383


One of those would be good on my Valmet. If anyone else is getting some get an extra for me & I'll share the costs.

----------


## Brennos

> One of those would be good on my Valmet. If anyone else is getting some get an extra for me & I'll share the costs.


Hmm, group buy?  Ill contact him soon and let you know total cost, would be good to split freight.

----------


## Spiker

> Hmm, group buy?  Ill contact him soon and let you know total cost, would be good to split freight.


Definitely in on that.

----------


## dogmatix

Freight was only $5 for mine.

----------


## Brennos

oh.  Well in that case its not an issue, freight from the states is usually a killer lol.

----------


## puku

Just found this....  Hornady ZOMBIE - MAX Ammo 45AUTO 185gr | Trade Me

Might help some of you jokers out when it hits!!!

----------


## ChrisF

Opps ,

I have only 25rds of buckshot , but about 300rds of low recoil trap stuc .
About 2k of 223 
200 of 308 & about 600rds of 300WM

I need some more 308 bullets & buckshot & also about 500 338LM & also donot have enough of 22LR

----------


## gadgetman

I need to do some reloading.

I have roughly:

4 slabs for the shottie, two of those being trap loads.
4 bricks of 22lr hunting rounds
200x .223, and components to reload 300
120x 243, and enough components to reload another 150
100x 308, and components to reload another 100

All I'd need is projectiles to load about another 500 of the various centrefire rounds. If someone thinks the Zombie attack is imminent please let me know and I'll bump the reloading u the list a bit.

----------


## Brennos

Started reloading for the .223 now,  :Have A Nice Day:   So have about 200 loaded .223, and another 200 waiting to be reloaded.  Getting quite the collection now.

----------


## Dead is better

According to 'lore' - no point using supersonic ammo. brings more zombies. Side note, for those who love the genre - WWZ has my vote more most awesome zombie book. Nerds unite! ha ha

----------


## Brennos

You shouls look into the Zombie survival Guide.  Quite a laugh, and written quite seriously.  They reckon guns are bad, and to use bows, or machetes/bats etc.

----------


## dogmatix

> According to 'lore' - no point using supersonic ammo. brings more zombies. Side note, for those who love the genre - WWZ has my vote more most awesome zombie book. Nerds unite! ha ha


Aye, so a suppressed .22 shooting subs would be a good little weapon, as long as the projectile does the hampster in the undead's head and destroys the brain.

I do think machetes etc in close would spray infected bodily fluids, one little drop in your eye or onto an open sore and you'll soon be joining the brain eating brigade.

 :Grin:

----------


## savageshooter

Was listening to the Zombie guide last night, they rubbish the AR15, seems a bit old hat,  and praise the AK variants, The .22LR gets alot of Praise as well.

----------


## veitnamcam

Well I paid for 100 303 sst pills on wed via trade me and still havent seen them or heard anything. starting to get concerned usually get stuff in two or 3 days.Anyway if/when I get them they will explode zombie heads they explode on everything else :Grin:

----------


## savageshooter

What weight?

----------


## veitnamcam

150,was just being a smart arse they should be fine at 03 velocity, bit explody for my liking at hot 08 velocity tho

----------


## Beavis

> According to 'lore' - no point using supersonic ammo. brings more zombies. Side note, for those who love the genre - WWZ has my vote more most awesome zombie book. Nerds unite! ha ha


There is a WWZ movie coming out at some stage

----------

